# Let the old fashion HATE begin !!!!!



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

Classic !!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations to the UGAy Agricultural dept on their new discovery use for sheep !!!!




*WOOL*


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

How did the UGA grad die from drinking milk?




The cow fell on him.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Congratulations to the UGAy Agricultural dept on their new discovery use for sheep !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


>


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 17, 2009)

Man, Im glad I have not dog in this fight.  

Really...


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 17, 2009)

any questions?-

Ex-Georgia Tech student convicted on terrorism charge

Former Georgia Tech student could face 15 years in prison

Ahmed gave own closing argument to "convey the message of God" 

Ahmed turned to the Internet to find his identity as a Muslim, lawyer said


ATLANTA, Georgia (CNN) -- A federal judge found former Georgia Tech student Syed Haris Ahmed guilty Wednesday of conspiring to provide material support to terrorism in the United States and abroad.


The Pentagon was one of the sites videotaped by Syed Haris Ahmed, the FBI says.

 Ahmed, 24, could face 15 years in prison. Sentencing has been deferred until after the August 3 trial of Ahmed's alleged co-conspirator, Ehsanul Islam Sadequee, who is expected to face the same charges.

U.S. District Judge William Duffey announced his verdict in federal court in Atlanta. The judge scheduled a hearing Thursday to reveal his findings.

Ahmed has been held in solitary confinement at the U.S. Penitentiary in Atlanta since April 2006. The month before, he was arrested and indicted by a grand jury.

"We were expecting [the verdict], because that was what the system was supposed to do," said Ahmed's father, Syed Riaz Ahmed.

He went on to say that Ahmed did not do anything physically, but in the United States, if you think something, you are guilty. Syed Riaz Ahmed said he doesn't believe that his son ever would have carried out illegal acts.

The father said his son was misled about his religious identity because of what he read on the Internet and added that he is "proud that [his son] is becoming a better Muslim than others and trying to get other people to follow in the footsteps of the prophet."

Defense attorney Jack Martin said he was not "terribly surprised by the verdict. I always thought it was a close case. It could have gone either way."

But he said the three years his client has spent in solitary confinement "is enough penalty for what he has done."

"Haris Ahmed never posed a threat to anybody. He never was involved in any serious plot or plan, never placed this country in any danger," Martin said. "I look at his face and don't see a terrorist."

Don't Miss
Former student's terror trial focuses on travels, codes 
Terror trial defendant makes own closing argument 
Two views of former student drawn in terror trial 
"Ultimately, this case is really about what is the appropriate sentence for a young man who may have said some things, did some things, but was just a person trying to find himself."

Ahmed, a naturalized U.S. citizen who was born in Pakistan, waived his right to a jury trial so he could deliver his own closing argument Thursday.

He talked about his Muslim faith instead of addressing the evidence against him.

"I just want to convey the message of God," Ahmed said.

He cited verses and prayers from the Quran and spent a great deal of time comparing his religion to the Christian faith, noting that both worship the same God.

According to Martin, Ahmed "is resigned to what's going to happen and was happy that he could make the statement that he made. That was very important to him." 

Prosecutors contend that Ahmed and Sadequee traveled from Atlanta to Canada in March 2005 and discussed potential attacks in the United States with three other men they met online.

Among the potential targets were oil refineries, a military base and a GPS satellite system, prosecutors said.

During an April 2005 trip, Ahmed and Sadequee also made "casing videos" of landmarks in the Washington area such as the Capitol, the World Bank building and a Masonic Temple, said Assistant U.S. Attorney Robert McBurney.

Authorities say the short, shaky videos were e-mailed to other co-conspirators. The videos were found on the hard drives of at least two men who were arrested on terrorism charges in the United Kingdom. According to prosecutors, those two men were found to possess a large quantity of "violent jihad materials."

Prosecutors also said Ahmed traveled to Pakistan in July 2005 with the goal of entering a terrorist training camp. Martin said Ahmed's family talked him out of going.

"This case has never been about an imminent threat to the United States, because in the post-9/11 world we will not wait to disrupt terrorism-related activity until a bomb is built and ready to explode," said David E. Nahmias, U.S. Attorney for the northern district of Georgia.

David Kris, assistant attorney general for national security in Washington, added: "This prosecution underscores the importance of international and domestic cooperation in combating terrorism."

"The case is not about throwing bombs and shooting soldiers but providing support for those activities," McBurney said in his closing argument last week.

"The whole point is to get the terrorist before he gets to flight school and figures out how to fly a commercial airliner," McBurney added.

Martin argued that the case should be dismissed.

"The evidence is very, very thin," Martin said.

The motion for dismissal was denied.

Martin had called just two witnesses: Ahmed's older sister and his father. Both testified that Ahmed was searching for his Muslim identity.

Throughout the trial, Martin argued that his client is a shy, highly emotional young man.

Martin said Ahmed moved to a suburban Atlanta neighborhood with his family when he was 12 years old. He did not have a religious mentor and turned to the Internet to find his identity as a Muslim, Martin said.

Martin said there was never any agreement established with co-conspirators, just random thoughts. He said Ahmed's actions were nothing more than "childish fantasies."


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 17, 2009)

The irony in light of this story from today's AJC is positively hilarious:

Just don't expect any pictures until it's rebuilt. The Ramblin' Reck Club, a group of 20 Tech students that cares for the car, won't have that. They don't care for the idea of "rabid rivals" — to use a label found on Tech message boards — using the photos deviously.

"That would be a valid concern," said senior John Bird, who was elected to be the car's driver. "Anything that disrespects the Ramblin' Wreck would be against my job. It is my job to protect the physical car itself, and its traditions.

"We took a vote, and decided unanimously there wouldn't be pictures of it wrecked. We might have some photos of reconstruction, but not of it wrecked.

"It's the spirit of the vehicle. We don't want to tarnish that. It's a mystique we don't want to be lost."


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Congratulations to the UGAy Agricultural dept on their new discovery use for sheep !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You biting Lewis Grizzards jokes man? That one is Clemson's anyway.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

any questions?  UGA Professor murders wife, 2 others.






The University of Georgia professor on the lam after allegedly shooting his wife and two other men was described by a former student as "cold hearted" and "nasty," according to RateMyProfessors.com.

A second person called 57-year-old George Zinkhan a "creep" on the Web site, which allows college students to read and write peer reviews of their teachers at universities across the country.

"Witty guy, some information useful," the first student wrote. "But he demonstrated himself to be cold hearted and just plain nasty when I needed help. Stay away from this man."

"Thinks he's Einstein or something. Creep," the second one said of the marketing professor.

Police believe that Zinkhan shot his wife, 47-year-old Marie Bruce, along with 40-year-old Tom Tanner and Ben Teague, 63, at a community theater near the University of Georgia's Atlanta campus.

The three were members of a local theater group and were meeting when Zinkhan shot them.

"Holy Jesus," one person yelled in a 911 call. "Yeah, I was there, and he shot three people."

"He shot three people?" the 911 dispatcher said.

"Yes," the caller replied. "Um, two, two, two gunshots to one man. … It looks like one to the chest and another …"

Though the motive remains a mystery, Athens-Clark Police Station Capt. Clarence Holman told The Oak Ridger newspaper in Tennessee that Zinkhan, 57, argued with his wife before opening fire and may have shot Teague when he "tried to calm the situation."

Teague was shot three times in the arm before being shot a fourth, fatal time in the chest, according to The Atlanta Journal-Constitution.

Authorities are still searching for Zinkhan and believe he may have left the country for the Netherlands.

Friends and associates are baffled by the rampage.

Zinkhan's two children with Bruce are with relatives.

Funeral arrangements have been set for the three victims.

A service for Bruce is planned for 11 a.m. Thursday at Warren Baptist Church in Augusta, Ga. A memorial service for Teague is scheduled for 11 a.m. Friday at the University of Georgia.

Bernstein Funeral Home of Athens is handling arrangements for Tanner and said the family has asked that details be kept private.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> any questions?-
> 
> Ex-Georgia Tech student convicted on terrorism charge
> 
> ...



He also said, "Allah, Ali, Akbahr, Paul Johnson is just soooooooo awsome!!"


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> The irony in light of this story from today's AJC is positively hilarious:
> 
> Just don't expect any pictures until it's rebuilt. The Ramblin' Reck Club, a group of 20 Tech students that cares for the car, won't have that. They don't care for the idea of "rabid rivals" — to use a label found on Tech message boards — using the photos deviously.
> 
> ...



How much "mystique" can some ugly old puddle jumper that's been painted urine yellow really have?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Classic !!!



Probably the stupidest one ever but go figure...

I work with some Techies from time to time.  Don't call any of them boss.  Never have.  I'm the man THEY have to pay if they want to see all their nice engineering actually amount to something.  I can design my own stuff.  Have many times.  They on the other hand are pretty useless if you fire up a welder or a torch and tell them to go to work.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

True Pearls of Wisdom !!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> True Pearls of Wisdom !!!



All I have to do is post and lilburn Jose comes running.

Ah yes, that storied paragon of excellence that has been Tech football these past several years.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

Q: Who are the 25 greatest UGA players of all time?

A: Herschel Walker.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Q: Who are the 25 greatest UGA players of all time?
> 
> A: Herschel Walker.



B. Reggie Ball


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Q: Who are the 25 greatest UGA players of all time?
> 
> A: Herschel Walker.



Bum bum pish.  Tech has never had tewnty five great players no matter how you look at it.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

There were once two U(sic)GA grads and two Tech grads out in the woods camping. After getting hassled the whole trip about being 'city folk' from the U(sic)GA grads, it was time to leave.
The U(sic)GA grads said, we'll ride in the back of the pick-up truck, and let you Tech boys have the cab, since we're country. As they were driving out, there was a terrible accident and
the truck skidded off the road into a lake. The Tech grads were able to open their doors and swim to safety. The U(sic)GA grads weren't so lucky however, they couldn't get the tailgate down.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> There were once two U(sic)GA grads and two Tech grads out in the woods camping. After getting hassled the whole trip about being 'city folk' from the U(sic)GA grads, it was time to leave.
> The U(sic)GA grads said, we'll ride in the back of the pick-up truck, and let you Tech boys have the cab, since we're country. As they were driving out, there was a terrible accident and
> the truck skidded off the road into a lake. The Tech grads were able to open their doors and swim to safety. The U(sic)GA grads weren't so lucky however, they couldn't get the tailgate down.



Dude seriously, if you're gonna do this at least try to be funny.  This worn out, corny crap isn't making you look clever.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 17, 2009)

I gotta admit, sittin on the sidelines and watching all this go down is darn entertaining,...especially this season


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

Look familiar ?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> There were once two U(sic)GA grads and two Tech grads out in the woods camping. After getting hassled the whole trip about being 'city folk' from the U(sic)GA grads, it was time to leave.
> The U(sic)GA grads said, we'll ride in the back of the pick-up truck, and let you Tech boys have the cab, since we're country. As they were driving out, there was a terrible accident and
> the truck skidded off the road into a lake. The Tech grads were able to open their doors and swim to safety. The U(sic)GA grads weren't so lucky however, they couldn't get the tailgate down.



really?  is that the best you could come up with?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Look familiar ?



Yeah.  But what looks a lot more familiar is a bunch of Tech dorks flinging cups at the field because they are getting beaten by us...again.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

I was at the Varsity in Athens for lunch last week and went to the restroom and on the wall was a dispenser that said "UGA Diplomas - Take One "


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> really?  is that the best you could come up with?



NO, I'm just beginning !!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I was at the Varsity in Athens for lunch last week and went to the restroom and on the wall was a dispenser that said "UGA Diplomas - Take One "



Do you have a degree from Tech?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

Georgia (59)
1897 1898 1899 1900 1903 1910 1911 1912 1913 1926 1929 1930
1931 1933 1934 1936 1940 1941 1942 1945 1946 1948 1957 1958 
1959 1960 1964 1965 1966 1967 1968 1971 1972 1973 1975 1976 
1978 1979 1980 1981 1982 1983 1986 1987 1988 1991 1992 1993
1994 1995 1996 1997 2001 2002 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007

Georgia Tech (39)
1893 1904 1905 1906 1907 1909 1914 1916 1925 1927 1928 1935
1939 1943 1944 1947 1949 1950 1951 1952 1953 1954 1955 1956
1961 1962 1963 1969 1970 1974 1977 1984 1985 1989 1990 1998
1999 2000 2008


In all fairness, Tech has beat us 39 times. The sad thing about that is, 31 of them were before 1978


----------



## chadair (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> In all fairness, Tech has beat us 39 times. The sad thing about that is, 31 of them were before 1978



hmmm another rivalry comes to mind


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 17, 2009)

I believe this sums up about 95% of the Techsters in a nutshell...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

[/img]


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

chadair said:


> hmmm another rivalry comes to mind



Silly Gator, who invited you?


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice elastic pant bottoms there PJ. Did he buy those at the 80's store?


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 17, 2009)

Is this kid more likey to be a Dawg or a Jacket???

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rM4O4-jT3x0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rM4O4-jT3x0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Is this kid more likey to be a Dawg or a Jacket???
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rM4O4-jT3x0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rM4O4-jT3x0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Nice moves my young Jedi...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PezeDLh11B8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PezeDLh11B8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PezeDLh11B8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PezeDLh11B8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



did he almost slip on that reggie ball jersey in the background?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Nice elastic pant bottoms there PJ. Did he buy those at the 80's store?



All he needs is some gold chains around his neck, a Kangol hate, and a boom box, and he'd be in business.

So lilburn Jose, after you have talked about how easy it is to get a degree from UGA, I still want to know, does this mean that you have a degree from Tech?  Si'?  No?  How about it amigo?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 17, 2009)

What's up with the Spanish?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> What's up with the Spanish?



Well a buddy of mine who lives and works in the Atlanta area and is a member of this forum (but seldom posts in sports) came down for a weekend of deer hunting the weekend of UGA/Florida.  He was laughing about my little admirer lilburnjoe.  As I said, I lives and works in the Atlanta area and his job takes him through joey's stomping ground from time to time.  According to him, English is a second languange in those parts.  Just an attempt by me to make him feel more welcome here.

BTW Jose, still wondering about whether or not you have a degree from Tech. Feel free to answer up any time.  Even though I'm pretty sure I know the answer.

Hey Jody, maybe if you ask real nice, he'll start a Spanish thread extolling the greatness of Senior Paul Johnson.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well a buddy of mine who lives and works in the Atlanta area and is a member of this forum (but seldom posts in sports) came down for a weekend of deer hunting the weekend of UGA/Florida.  He was laughing about my little admirer lilburnjoe.  As I said, I lives and works in the Atlanta area and his job takes him through joey's stomping ground from time to time.  According to him, English is a second languange in those parts.  Just an attempt by me to make him feel more welcome here.
> 
> BTW Jose, still wondering about whetehr or not you have a degree from Tech, feel free to answer up any time.  Even though I'm pretty sure I know the answer.
> 
> Hey Jody, maybe if you ask real nice, he'll start a Spanish thread extolling the greatness of Senior Paul Johnson.



But where is English not becoming a second language? Been to the Athen's WalMart on Epps Bridge Road lately?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> But where is English not becoming a second language? Been to the Athen's WalMart on Epps Bridge Road lately?



Nope but I wouldn't doubt it.  So just because that's the current trend, we're supposed to accept it and I'm not supposed to make fun of it?

We still speak English down here.  Anyway, pretty funny that Jose makes fun of how easy he thinks it is to get a degree from UGA.  This suggests that A degree from Tech is more prestigious.  That's only a reflection on him if he graduated from Tech.  I'd be willing to bet that he didn't.  How about it there Sisko Kid?  Am I wrong?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well a buddy of mine who lives and works in the Atlanta area and is a member of this forum (but seldom posts in sports) came down for a weekend of deer hunting the weekend of UGA/Florida.  He was laughing about my little admirer lilburnjoe.  As I said, I lives and works in the Atlanta area and his job takes him through joey's stomping ground from time to time.  According to him, English is a second languange in those parts.  Just an attempt by me to make him feel more welcome here.
> 
> *BTW Jose, still wondering about whether or not you have a degree from Tech. Feel free to answer up any time.  Even though I'm pretty sure I know the answer.*
> 
> Hey Jody, maybe if you ask real nice, he'll start a Spanish thread extolling the greatness of Senior Paul Johnson.



Think so ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Think so ?



Yeah.  If I'm wrong why don't you just say so?  Did you graduate from Tech?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah.  If I'm wrong why don't you just say so?  Did you graduate from Tech?



EE class of 86 with 4 years at GT Research !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> EE class of 86 with 4 years at GT Research !!



Hmmmmm.  See that's interesting.  Because I seem to remember that back before the season when you were running your mouth in a similar fashion, you refused to answer the same question initially.  You just kept dodging it.  Once you had been backed into a corner you finally gave some little squeak about how you bet most of us had never gone to UGA either.  So why the inconsistency?  Either you were lying then or you are now.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nope but I wouldn't doubt it.  So just because that's the current trend, we're supposed to accept it and I'm not supposed to make fun of it?
> 
> We still speak English down here.  Anyway, pretty funny that Jose makes fun of how easy he thinks it is to get a degree from UGA.  This suggests that A degree from Tech is more prestigious.  That's only a reflection on him if he graduated from Tech.  I'd be willing to bet that he didn't.  How about it there Sisko Kid?  Am I wrong?




Aint this thread supposed to be kind of a fun way to poke at each other? Now we got the CMR fan club on here calling out Latinos? Good lord! I reckon that win over the juggernaut of a program called Auburn has done rallied the troops?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hmmmmm.  See that's interesting.  Because I seem to remember that back before the season when you were running your mouth in a similar fashion, you refused to answer the same question initially.  You just kept dodging it.  Once you had been backed into a corner you finally gave some little squeak about how you bet most of us had never gone to UGA either.  So why the inconsistency?  Either you were lying then or you are now.



LOL, nothing inconsistent at all.  Why all the personal attacks ?  Why so much hate ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Aint this thread supposed to be kind of a fun way to poke at each other? Now we got the CMR fan club on here calling out Latinos? Good lord! I reckon that win over the juggernaut of a program called Auburn has done rallied the troops?



Rallied the troops?  I never went anywhere so that doesn't make any sense.  As far as Auburn being a "juggernaut", who said that other than you?  As far as loving CMR, if you didn't simply take selective passages from posts and didn't have your little panties in a wad because I dared to dissagree with you, you would know that I've been among his harshests critics as far as UGA fans go.

As for "calling out Latinos", if you are so sensitive that what little I said here offends you, you are in the wrong place and need to get a grip.  I don't worry too much about what is or isn't politically correct.  In light of the fact that political correctness just allowed some of our nation's greatest to be killed at Fort Hood, you know what you can do with political correctness.  Wander back to your pen old heifer.

Anyway, we were talking sports...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> LOL, nothing inconsistent at all.  Why all the personal attacks ?  Why so much hate ?



Personal attacks?  Hate?  Dude you've been following me around this forum for over a year.  You tell me.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Rallied the troops?  I never went anywhere so that doesn't make any sense.  As far as Auburn being a "juggernaut", who said that other than you?  As far as loving CMR, if you didn't simply take selective passages from posts and didn't have your little panties in a wad because I dared to dissagree with you, you would know that I've been among his harshests critics as far as UGA fans go.
> 
> As for "calling out Latinos", if you are so sensitive that what little I said here offends you, you are in the wrong place and need to get a grip.  I don't worry too much about what is or isn't politically correct.  In light of the fact that political correctness just allowed some of our nation's greatest to be killed at Fort Hood, you know what you can do with political correctness.  Wander back to your pen old heifer.
> 
> *Anyway, we were talking sports...*



No, you've been talking anything but sports, but that's expected !! Follow you !! Now that's funny  !!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> So just because that's the current trend, we're supposed to accept it and I'm not supposed to make fun of it?



No, I just don't get the connection between that and the Tech/UGA argument. Spanish speaking folks are everywhere up here. Lilburn Joe's town, my town, Athens, Atlanta, ........


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> No, you've been talking anything but sports, but that's expected !! Follow you !! Now that's funny  !!



Are his wittle feelings hurt?  Anything but sports?  Pot meet kettle.  All I can tell you is, I was blissfully unaware that that there was anybody called lilburnjoe on this forum until after the Bama game last year.  Then all the sudden, there you were quoting my every post and telling me how much you hated me and my team.  After the Tech game, you started an entire thread dedicated to lil old me.  Pretty sure I've never done the same.  So if all that craziness doesn't constitute following, the definition of the word must have changed without my knowing it.  What term would you prefer?  Stalk?  Don't run from it now.  It's all true.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> No, I just don't get the connection between that and the Tech/UGA argument. Spanish speaking folks are everywhere up here. Lilburn Joe's town, my town, Athens, Atlanta, ........



Jody, don't waste your breath on ignorance.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> No, I just don't get the connection between that and the Tech/UGA argument. Spanish speaking folks are everywhere up here. Lilburn Joe's town, my town, Athens, Atlanta, ........



Just a way to dig at Joey.  But I think you knew that.  Since when has this conversation ever been restricted to sports?  You were once pretty fond of dragging acedemics into it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Jody, don't waste your breath an ignorance.



He wasn't talking to you.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 17, 2009)

What do tech students use for Birth Control? Their personalities.

How do you get a GT cheerleader into your dorm room? A: Grease her hips and push like heck

A business man comes to Atlanta for a convention. Sees the sports page and notes a Tech football game that afternoon. Calls the ticket office and says "I know it's late, but could you possibly have 800 tickets for today's game? Ticket lady says "Of course sir. Where would you like to sit?" "Well, best seats possible, of course." Ticket lady says, "We have 800 on the 50 in a block. Would that be OK?" Stunned, the man replies "Yes, excellent. When does the game start?" The lady replies, "Sir, what time do you want us to start?!?"

A Tech student confirms that a true romance is brewing when they introduce 'that special person' to their study group at the Library

What does Paul Johnson miss the most about Navy? A:The pretty girls


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

Palmetto said:


> What do tech students use for Birth Control? Their personalities.
> 
> How do you get a GT cheerleader into your dorm room? A: Grease her hips and push like heck
> 
> ...



Wait!! Not all of that pertains to sports.  Mod Jody will not let you post it.  But I know how you can get on his good side.  Start a thread about Paul Johnson.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Nice elastic pant bottoms there PJ. Did he buy those at the 80's store?



maybe your coach should do a little more game-planning and a little less stylin and profilin for Carpets of Dalton...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> maybe your coach should do a little more game-planning and a little less stylin and profilin for Carpets of Dalton...



Ouch.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> maybe your coach should do a little more game-planning and a little less stylin and profilin for Carpets of Dalton...



Heck with that! Push Carpets of Dalton all you can CMR!!!! That's the only hope this town has to make a comeback!!!!!  Sucks being in a town known for carpet when the housing market is in the toilet....


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> what do Mexicans in Lilburn have to do with UGA, GT, or Joe?
> 
> Why don't you ask elfiii why he "allows" all of those asians into Chamblee?  Ridiculous.



Like I said, just a way to agravate joey.  It seems I got about ten for the price of one though.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Heck with that! Push Carpets of Dalton all you can CMR!!!! That's the only hope this town has to make a comeback!!!!!  Sucks being in a town known for carpet when the housing market is in the toilet....



maybe they should build a Ford plant up there so you can keep the same sponsor.

side note... why is CMR trying to look so hard in that Ford ad on espn?  We (UGA and GT fans alike) know CMR is soft as Charmin.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Like I said, just a way to agravate joey.  It seems I got about ten for the price of one though.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> maybe they should build a Ford plant up there so you can keep the same sponsor.
> 
> side note... why is CMR trying to look so hard in that Ford ad on espn?  We (UGA and GT fans alike) know CMR is soft as Charmin.



haven't seen that one


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


>



I don't get it man.  Dude has been annoying everybody here for a while and it was never restricted to sports.  I take a few of the same type of shots in return and all the sudden I'm Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## tim1225agr (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I was at the Varsity in Athens for lunch last week and went to the restroom and on the wall was a dispenser that said "UGA Diplomas - Take One "



You should have picked one up then at least you would have a degree from one of the schools that's playing next weekend.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> maybe your coach should do a little more game-planning and a little less stylin and profilin for Carpets of Dalton...



He's allowed to come up with a half baked game plan against GT once every eight years. PJ will be wearing pants with elastic cuffs more often than that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

tim1225agr said:


> You should have picked one up then at least you would have a degree from one of the schools that's playing next weekend.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 17, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> EE class of 86 with 4 years at GT Research !!



So that makes you about 45 and still into Star Wars? That's much funnier than 20 minutes ago when I was giving you the benefit of the doubt and figured you were about 9 or 10.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> So that makes you about 45 and still into Star Wars? That's much funnier than 20 minutes ago when I was giving you the benefit of the doubt and figured you were about 9 or 10.



Notice that he never answered the question directly.  I'm guessing that EE stands for electrical engineer.  So he says that he graduated in '86 and that he is an electrical engineer, and that he had "four years of GT reasearch."  But he never simply syas, "I graduated from Tech."  Joe talks like Obama.  

If any of you more sensitive types were offended by the Obama comment...good.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 17, 2009)

Just some basic facts

I did not go to Auburn.  But I am a fan.

Jody said there were Latinos everywhere

We dont have any latinos in Gainesville Ga.  Just ask anyone. 

Now, carry on


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> So that makes you about 45 and still into Star Wars? That's much funnier than 20 minutes ago when I was giving you the benefit of the doubt and figured you were about 9 or 10.


----------



## chadair (Nov 17, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> We dont have any latinos in Gainesville Ga.  Just ask anyone.
> 
> Now, carry on





hey Lanier, me and Bullgator are meetin  for lunch tomorow at Little Italy in gainesville, u need to come and eat with us


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 17, 2009)

chadair said:


> hey Lanier, me and Bullgator are meetin  for lunch tomorow at Little Italy in gainesville, u need to come and eat with us



Man I would love too but I will be working all day in Duluth tomorrow then back on the lake Thursday and Friday. Do you work up there?


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 17, 2009)

greene dawg, just wanted to ask, is that the first deer for that young hunter doing the "grip and grin" in your avatar? If it is, please pass along my congrats.


----------



## chadair (Nov 17, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> Man I would love too but I will be working all day in Duluth tomorrow then back on the lake Thursday and Friday. Do you work up there?



 I live in gainesville!! 
I'm a self employed (broke) HVAC contractor.
so just about anytime you want to hhok up for lunch let me know


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

tell sackett said:


> greene dawg, just wanted to ask, is that the first deer for that young hunter doing the "grip and grin" in your avatar? If it is, please pass along my congrats.



Not barging in, but yes I believe it was. He posted a great story about it in the deer hunting forum.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 17, 2009)

ee class of 86 should mean that he graduated as an electrical engineer in 1986 with four years of research, which means that he was at tech for 6 or 7 more than likely...all of yall got a degree from uga??


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

chadair said:


> I live in gainesville!!
> I'm a self employed (broke) HVAC contractor.
> so just about anytime you want to hhok up for lunch let me know



I just had a new furnace installed today, but no, you didn't want to drive all the way over to Marietta...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> all of yall got a degree from uga??


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 17, 2009)

tell sackett said:


> greene dawg, just wanted to ask, is that the first deer for that young hunter doing the "grip and grin" in your avatar? If it is, please pass along my congrats.



Yeah bud, it is. Check it out.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=440971
Thanks! I'll pass it along.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> ee class of 86 should mean that he graduated as an electrical engineer in 1986 with four years of research, which means that he was at tech for 6 or 7 more than likely...all of yall got a degree from uga??



Nope I don't have a degree from UGA and have never claimed otherwise.  I've also never made comments about the superiority of a UGA degree vis a vis Tech.  I could only do that if I had graduated from UGA.  So I feel like I can say what I want to about this as asking whether or not he graduated from there.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> As for "calling out Latinos", if you are so sensitive that what little I said here offends you, you are in the wrong place and need to get a grip.  I don't worry too much about what is or isn't politically correct.  In light of the fact that political correctness just allowed some of our nation's greatest to be killed at Fort Hood, you know what you can do with political correctness.



Sports forum or wherever...AMEN!  

On a side note...ACC!  ACC!  ACC!  Come on T(r)ech(k)ies!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I've also never made comments about the superiority of a UGA degree vis a vis Tech.



well that would just be silly no matter where you went to school...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

UGA grad is now a lawyer and is at a cocktail social at the ABA Convention in Atlanta when he sees a pretty woman near the bar.  He walks over confidently, introduces himself, and asks "Where did you go to school?"

The woman replies, "Yale."

The UGA grad repeats "WHERE DID YOU GO TO SCHOOL!?!"


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nope I don't have a degree from UGA and have never claimed otherwise.  I've also never made comments about the superiority of a UGA degree vis a vis Tech.  I could only do that if I had graduated from UGA.  So I feel like I can say what I want to about this as asking whether or not he graduated from there.




i was explaining what he was saying since you said you still werent quite sure if he graduated from there...but you are correct you never claimed to have one... and i never said you did sir


and doc thats pretty funny. i thinks that the main reason tech has less fans, most of the tech fans are students/alumni and uga has a lot of outside fans, but maybe that will change with tech's newfound success


----------



## BLK08ROCKERC (Nov 17, 2009)

Lawd!!! It's getting rough in here and we are two weeks away! 

Hey South Ga Dawg, What do you do there in Americus? Just wondering if I might know you?


----------



## tim1225agr (Nov 17, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> ...all of yall got a degree from uga??



That would be a yes.  And working on grad degree right now.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 17, 2009)

thats impressive, what you studyin, im majoring in building construction at tech now


----------



## tim1225agr (Nov 17, 2009)

Masters in Agriculture Leadership.  I want to be an Ag teacher at the high school or middle school level.  Should be done in the summer of '10.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

BLK08ROCKERC said:


> Lawd!!! It's getting rough in here and we are two weeks away!
> 
> Hey South Ga Dawg, What do you do there in Americus? Just wondering if I might know you?



I'm a welder.  What's your name buddy?  It's Americus.  I'm sure we've met.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well that would just be silly no matter where you went to school...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

tim1225agr said:


> Masters in Agriculture Leadership.  I want to be an Ag teacher at the high school or middle school level.  Should be done in the summer of '10.



A buddy of mine just graduated from that same program not long ago.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

tim1225agr said:


> Masters in Agriculture Leadership.



What are your classes?  Bull Nose Piercing 101? Advanced Herding?


----------



## BLK08ROCKERC (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm a welder.  What's your name buddy?  It's Americus.  I'm sure we've met.



Name is Tripp. I'm a Paramedic. Americus Small???? What! We got a Lowes


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

BLK08ROCKERC said:


> Name is Tripp. I'm a Paramedic. Americus Small???? What! We got a Lowes



...and a Super Wal Mart.  My name is Brad.  I've got a feeling I might know who you are.


----------



## BLK08ROCKERC (Nov 17, 2009)

tim1225agr said:


> Masters in Agriculture Leadership.  I want to be an Ag teacher at the high school or middle school level.  Should be done in the summer of '10.



Thats cool! I admire anybody that can teach kids!! I would pull my hair out!


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 17, 2009)

now now doc cant go sinking to their level


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> now now doc cant go sinking to their level



Oh I think joey plumbs the depths that few of us can reach quite nicely.


----------



## BLK08ROCKERC (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...and a Super Wal Mart.  My name is Brad.  I've got a feeling I might know who you are.



It's very possible. Where did you graduate HS?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> now now doc cant go sinking to their level



ha... I felt bad posting that.  Obviously, I know he wants to teach, but that was the first thing I thought of when I read Ag Leadership.

No harm intended.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

BLK08ROCKERC said:


> It's very possible. Where did you graduate HS?



Started out at Americus High.  It got a little too...different and I finished up at Southland.  You?


----------



## BLK08ROCKERC (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Started out at Americus High.  It got a little too...different and I finished up at Southland.  You?



Southland. I graduated in 02 so I'm a few years younger than you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

BLK08ROCKERC said:


> Southland. I graduated in 02 so I'm a few years younger than you.



Ok.  I'm almost positive that I know who you are now.  Kind of sad that Amer-Ruckus is that small.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok.  I'm almost positive that I know who you are now.  Kind of sad that Amer-Ruckus is that small.



shoot man, I'm from a small-ish suburb of Atlanta and I see people I know everytime I go out.

The entire world is that small.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> shoot man, I'm from a small-ish suburb of Atlanta and I see people I know everytime I go out.
> 
> The entire world is that small.



Yeah I guess you're right.  The night that I met up with you in Athens, I was walking back to the hotel.  I got down there in front of the arch and bumped into a guy that I played highschool football with.  The next day we were eating lunch at Harry Bissetts before heading back and we saw some more people that we knew.  Weird.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 17, 2009)

Growing up in Dublin, when my older brother played football (late 80s), I can remember Dublin and Americus having some bench clearing brawls.  Keeping with this threads theme...there was a lot of old fashioned hate back in the day.


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 17, 2009)

chadair said:


> I live in gainesville!!
> I'm a self employed (broke) HVAC contractor.
> so just about anytime you want to hhok up for lunch let me know



Nobody wants to hook up with a broke down tight end like you for a beer.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Growing up in Dublin, when my older brother played football (late 80s), I can remember Dublin and Americus having some bench clearing brawls.  Keeping with this threads theme...there was a lot of old fashioned hate back in the day.



Oh yeah.  Sadly, a once proud program (Americus) has fallen victim to consolidation.  They combined Americus High and Sumter County thinking they would just augment an already solid program.  They didn't account for what happens when you combine two rival schools and how different moving up to AAAA would be.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Rallied the troops?  I never went anywhere so that doesn't make any sense.  As far as Auburn being a "juggernaut", who said that other than you?  As far as loving CMR, if you didn't simply take selective passages from posts and didn't have your little panties in a wad because I dared to dissagree with you, you would know that I've been among his harshests critics as far as UGA fans go.
> 
> As for "calling out Latinos", if you are so sensitive that what little I said here offends you, you are in the wrong place and need to get a grip.  I don't worry too much about what is or isn't politically correct.  In light of the fact that political correctness just allowed some of our nation's greatest to be killed at Fort Hood, you know what you can do with political correctness.  Wander back to your pen old heifer.
> 
> Anyway, we were talking sports...




What in the world did all that mean? You never went no where? My panties in a wad? Political correctness killed our greatest? Slow down and take your medication, relax. I'm over it and not calling you out. Hiding behind a computer screen and taking pot shots at me shows your level of inegrity. 

Old heifer? Is that suppose to offend me. It takes a man to offend me or make me mad. You haven't qualified, so save it for someone else.

Peace from the heifer...LOL


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh yeah.  Sadly, a once proud program (Americus) has fallen victim to consolidation.  They combined Americus High and Sumter County thinking they would just augment an already solid program.  They didn't account for what happens when you combine two rival schools and how different moving up to AAAA would be.



Didn't know why but I knew that rivalry disappeared.  Figured it had something to do with lots of Dublin folks moving to West Laurens.  It was a good one though!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> What are your classes?  Bull Nose Piercing 101? Advanced Herding?


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Nov 17, 2009)

GOTTA love that GOLD...especially since IT USED TO BE ONE OF the OFFICIAL COLORS of GEORGIA, BUT SAID IT LOOKED TOO much like YELLOW which was "too cowardly" for the DOGS...TECH started the MOCKERY immediately. This sure didn't help much when they met for the first time in ATHENS and put the FIRST WOOPIN' on em. Ofcourse , this is also the first time the excuses started for the LOSS, and accused TECH of cheatin'...I guess thats where the phrase "ya'll wait till next year" came from. Either way, look forward to it every year....especially WHEN THE NERDS BEAT  THE  FOOTBALL SCHOOL....Makes me proud of 39 wins and 5 ties.

Gotta love that too.....WE BEAT THE NERDS....Almost comical...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

olcowman said:


> What in the world did all that mean? You never went no where? My panties in a wad? Political correctness killed our greatest? Slow down and take your medication, relax. I'm over it and not calling you out. Hiding behind a computer screen and taking pot shots at me shows your level of inegrity.
> 
> Old heifer? Is that suppose to offend me. It takes a man to offend me or make me mad. You haven't qualified, so save it for someone else.
> 
> Peace from the heifer...LOL



This is my last post to you.

I'll go slow.  Everything that I said was in direct response to your tirade that I personally found pretty bizzare as you suggested that I wasn't sensitive enough in terms of discussing minorities.  You said that the UGA troops had been rallied as if some had been MIA.  I've been here the whole time.  If you couldn't connect the dots between the Fort Hood reference and your little lecture on political correctness, I don't know what to tell you.  It made perfect sense to ChiefOsceola so maybe you should ask him to help you out.  As for you being offended, I promise that it doesn't matter to me either way.

As far as my integrity is concerned.  The fact that you think you are qualified to make that determination based on my response to your rants is just putting your ignorance on display.  As for "hiding" and what a big tough man you are, you made me laugh out loud on that one.  I promise that I don't take you nearly as seriously as you take yourself.

Good to hear that you are "over it."  I was never under it.  Have a great night tough guy.  Sorry if I don't measure up to your lofty standards.  I'm sure that few can.  Internet tough guys crack me up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Didn't know why but I knew that rivalry disappeared.  Figured it had something to do with lots of Dublin folks moving to West Laurens.  It was a good one though!



Americus and Manchester used to be a great rivalry too.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> shoot man, I'm from a small-ish suburb of Atlanta and I see people I know everytime I go out.
> 
> The entire world is that small.



Are we talking about the same town man? I rarely see anyone I know when I go back to Conyers anymore. Shoot, I don't even see anyone the same color I am in Conyers anymore. I take that back, I see some people at the Whistle Post in Old Town on occasion but that's about it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 17, 2009)

You would probably be surprised who all on this board went to what school..   But what would it matter.   Just because you went to a school does not mean you like it.  Haha  

By the way Chadair, we will do that.   I usually have a few days off....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Are we talking about the same town man? I rarely see anyone I know when I go back to Conyers anymore. Shoot, I don't even see anyone the same color I am in Conyers anymore. I take that back, I see some people at the Whistle Post in Old Town on occasion but that's about it.



I don't see them in Conyers.  (I don't live there anymore, remember?)

I see them EVERYWHERE else.  Every Braves game, UGA game, GT game, restaurant/bar in Atlanta or Athens, etc.

Conyers folks are everywhere.  Even in Wetumpka, AL...


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't see them in Conyers.  (I don't live there anymore, remember?)
> 
> I see them EVERYWHERE else.  Every Braves game, UGA game, GT game, restaurant/bar in Atlanta or Athens, etc.
> 
> Conyers folks are everywhere.  Even in Wetumpka, AL...



Yeah. There everywhere but Conyers.  I did run into a buddy of mine that I grew up with at the UGA/SC game in the terminal and my wife taught a little girl when we first moved here who turned out to be the niece of my daughters gym teacher from Conyers. Ol' Doc is right again.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

Yea I see Dalton folks dang near everywhere I go too. If they aren't from Dalton, they are from one of the surrounding rival schools. It is a small world. And I bet a lot of us here on this forum have bumped shoulders at one time or another and never known it.

As for colleges, no I don't have a UGA degree either, but yes I did go to school there. Was a finance major and ended up moving back home before getting into Wildlife and Forestry. What the crap was I thinking  Didnt serve me very well, ain't no money in that stuff....now I'm holding down the fort in the construction industry with my family's business  Should have stayed in Athens


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 17, 2009)

tim1225agr said:


> You should have picked one up then at least you would have a degree from one of the schools that's playing next weekend.



I did !  Took it right over to the Porcelain Honda and used it for a  gasket. Worked great !!!!!


----------



## Murphy (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 17, 2009)

... SGD did you play football at either Americus or Southland?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yea I see Dalton folks dang near everywhere I go too. If they aren't from Dalton, they are from one of the surrounding rival schools. It is a small world. And I bet a lot of us here on this forum have bumped shoulders at one time or another and never known it.
> 
> As for colleges, no I don't have a UGA degree either, but yes I did go to school there. Was a finance major and ended up moving back home before getting into Wildlife and Forestry. What the crap was I thinking  Didnt serve me very well, ain't no money in that stuff....now I'm holding down the fort in the construction industry with my family's business  Should have stayed in Athens



I hear ya Smoke.  I was a forestry major at one time too.  I got talked into switching majors because everybody told me that since I like to spend my leisure time in the woods, I ought to just leave it at that and not make my job there.  I also just decided that I wanted to do something different.  As for wildlife, those guys think they are gonna get to hunt for a living but they never have time.

Hey Doc, where did you go to highschool?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> ... SGD did you play football at either Americus or Southland?



Both.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 17, 2009)

sgd i love your posts, and im dead serious

and olcowman if you aint got a dog in the fight, i dont know where you stand on these two teams, or if you dont have anything nice to say, just watch from the sideline, were havin some good, clean fun here


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> sgd i love your posts, and im dead serious
> 
> and olcowman if you aint got a dog in the fight, i dont know where you stand on these two teams, or if you dont have anything nice to say, just watch from the sideline, were havin some good, clean fun here



Thanks man.  Back at you.  You seem like a reasonable guy and don't take any of this too seriously.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hear ya Smoke.  I was a forestry major at one time too.  I got talked into switching majors because everybody told me that since I like to spend my leisure time in the woods, I ought to just leave it at that and not make my job there.  I also just decided that I wanted to do something different.  As for wildlife, those guys think they are gonna get to hunt for a living but they never have time.
> 
> Hey Doc, where did you go to highschool?




Exactly. I thought since that's where my heart was, why not make a career out of it? I was dead wrong. I've got an Associate's in Wildlife, but I will never use it. I will probably go back and finish out my business degree at some point, at least thats what I tell myself. But I plan to keep on plugging in the construction business and try to take over the family company. This is our 50th year, and Im the only man in the family younger than 45, so why not?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Exactly. I thought since that's where my heart was, why not make a career out of it? I was dead wrong. I've got an Associate's in Wildlife, but I will never use it. I will probably go back and finish out my business degree at some point, at least thats what I tell myself. But I plan to keep on plugging in the construction business and try to take over the family company. This is our 50th year, and Im the only man in the family younger than 45, so why not?



Sounds like a good plan to me.  I'm finishing up myself after leaving it half done for a while.  Not sure what direction I'll go after that.  I've got several ideas.  I love what I do for a living and think I'm pretty good at it so I might just stay put.  But I might not.  Who knows?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me.  I'm finishing up myself after leaving it half done for a while.  Not sure what direction I'll go after that.  I've got several ideas.  I love what I do for a living and think I'm pretty good at it so I might just stay put.  But I might not.  Who knows?



Hmmm....I shut down my steel fab shop about 8 months ago. Looking to open it back up when the industrial construction market turns around....I'll be needing a good lead man as a superintendent that can read prints.....





_*cough-cough*_


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 17, 2009)

CSS is doing a piece on underage drinking and singles out UGA right now...  I am not slinging mud here I just think it's funny that they expect college students (underage) not to drink.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 17, 2009)

BTW SGD I am a TSA grad.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> CSS is doing a piece on underage drinking and singles out UGA right now...  I am not slinging mud here I just think it's funny that they expect college students (underage) not to drink.



I know right?  Did these people not go to college?  Were they never young?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> BTW SGD I am a TSA grad.



How about that.  What year?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hmmm....I shut down my steel fab shop about 8 months ago. Looking to open it back up when the industrial construction market turns around....I'll be needing a good lead man as a superintendent that can read prints.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that right?  Keep me posted.  Sounds like a possibility.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 17, 2009)

south ga dawg said:


> how about that.  What year?



2000


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Is that right?  Keep me posted.  Sounds like a possibility.



Will do brother. We specialize in pre-engineered Kirby Metal Building Systems and do all our own fab work and such. Not a bad job if I do say so myself. Had to shut it down when the economy tanked. Just weren't building enough buildings. Hopefully things will change soon. We are getting a lot more phone calls now, just not going any farther than that. But it's a sign of hope!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Will do brother. We specialize in pre-engineered Kirby Metal Building Systems and do all our own fab work and such. Not a bad job if I do say so myself. Had to shut it down when the economy tanked. Just weren't building enough buildings. Hopefully things will change soon. We are getting a lot more phone calls now, just not going any farther than that. But it's a sign of hope!



Dude I hear ya.  We are doing jobs that we used to shoo away to other folks.  And there are days where there really isn't much to do.  Today was one of them.. Just check my post count.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> 2000



Oh ok.  I graduated in '97.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ahh so your an old Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 17, 2009)

?   ok so your an old person that passed gas...?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Ahh so your an old Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----...



Well I don't think so.  I'm only 31.  That makes me one of the younger guys on this board.  I'm a big old kid at heart.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 17, 2009)

pretty good way to ruin a chance at poking simple fun at somebody


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I don't think so.  I'm only 31.  That makes me one of the younger guys on this board.  I'm a big old kid at heart.



Got me by 5 years ya old heifer


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> pretty good way to ruin a chance at poking simple fun at somebody



What is?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I don't think so.  I'm only 31.  That makes me one of the younger guys on this board.  I'm a big old kid at heart.



ok, well let's get back to hating each other for atleast the next 2 weeks...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Got me by 5 years ya old heifer



Yeah but you're married.  So it balances out.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> What is?



the program that doesn't let me type fert...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah but you're married.  So it balances out.



 Yea and with a 2yr old, that has to add at least 12 years combined on me...I'm about to be 26, going on 38


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> the program that doesn't let me type fert...



Oh I know.  How stupid is that?  we aren't even allowed to say that word.  Good grief.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yea and with a 2yr old, that has to add at least 12 years combined on me...I'm about to be 26, going on 38



I hear ya.  I'm a young 31.  Ask Doc.  He's hung out with me.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 18, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is my last post to you.
> 
> I'll go slow.  Everything that I said was in direct response to your tirade that I personally found pretty bizzare as you suggested that I wasn't sensitive enough in terms of discussing minorities.  You said that the UGA troops had been rallied as if some had been MIA.  I've been here the whole time.  If you couldn't connect the dots between the Fort Hood reference and your little lecture on political correctness, I don't know what to tell you.  It made perfect sense to ChiefOsceola so maybe you should ask him to help you out.  As for you being offended, I promise that it doesn't matter to me either way.
> 
> ...




Bless your heart, bless your heart. You got some issues, I dont know if kids picked on you or what but where do you come up with all this from a 3 or 4 line response?I am truly sorry about the cruelty you have experienced in your short life. Keep your head up things havea way of working themselves out. You sure see and read a lot of emotionally oriented subliminal messages into a post and have some "the whole world is out to get me " issues. You could probably get yourself a pill and a government check for that sort of condition.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 18, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Georgia (59)
> 1897 1898 1899 1900 1903 1910 1911 1912 1913 1926 1929 1930
> 1931 1933 1934 1936 1940 1941 1942 1945 1946 1948 1957 1958
> 1959 1960 1964 1965 1966 1967 1968 1971 1972 1973 1975 1976
> ...



You forgot to add 2009?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 18, 2009)

What do a sand castle and UGAy have in common? 

They are both good until the Tide comes in.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2009)

tim1225agr said:


> You should have picked one up then at least you would have a degree from one of the schools that's playing next weekend.



He said he got an EE, but then spelling is not his strong suit.  What he got was a GED from Jose State's online Jose program.  Then he studied maps of the GT campus for 4 years, but still could not figure out how to get there.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> UGA grad is now a lawyer and is at a cocktail social at the ABA Convention in Atlanta when he sees a pretty woman near the bar.  He walks over confidently, introduces himself, and asks "Where did you go to school?"
> 
> The woman replies, "Yale."
> 
> The UGA grad repeats "WHERE DID YOU GO TO SCHOOL!?!"



No way this happened to a UGA grad, maybe a techie. Everyone knows only ugly women go to Yale.  You know the kind every techie nerd dreams of ... when the lights are out.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> What are your classes?  Advanced Herding?



Isn't that course similar to the required course at Tech ... Advanced Nerding?


----------



## chadair (Nov 18, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I just had a new furnace installed today, but no, you didn't want to drive all the way over to Marietta...



 thats just a summertime rule as slow is as work is now, I'd go to Tennessee to work


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> ?   ok so your an old person that passed gas...?



I know they don't teach advanced english at Tech, so I will help you out ... the word flatulence isn't in the automatic censure.  The moderators ain't sure what it is yet.


----------



## chadair (Nov 18, 2009)

drhunter1 said:


> Nobody wants to hook up with a broke down tight end like you for a beer.



thanks Buddy

Brad and Adam, yall both are still wet behind the ears


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 18, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey Doc, where did you go to highschool?



Salem High School, Conyers, GA.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 18, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> thats impressive, what you studyin, im majoring in building construction at tech now



you know Robin Trimble?  She's a BC major.  3rd or 4th year.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 18, 2009)

Another Classic !!!!

This one is courtesy CPJ from the caravan this summer:

The Georgia football coach (he did not say CMR) walks into the AD’s office at UGAy. He says “I need a raise – you don’t know what I am dealing with here with these players. Let me give you an example”. He looks out in the hallway and sees a UGAy football player walking by. He says to the player “son, go down to my office and see if I am still there”. So the football player runs off, and comes back 15 minutes later. “No. coach”, he says. “You are not there”.

So the coach turns to the AD and says “see what i mean?” The AD director says “wow – you’re right. He could have just called you on the phone to find out the same thing.”


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 18, 2009)

Four guys are on a hiking trip to the top of a huge cliff never climbed before. One is a grad from GT, one from Notre Dame, one from Bama, and the fouth from Uga. After days of climbing, they make it to the top. After a few moments of catching a breather, the ground starts to shake, lightning bolts fly, and the sky opens up. A tremendously deep voice shouts from the heavens and states: “You have stepped atop the sacred mountain of college prestige. Only one of you may leave to tell this story. The other three must plunge to their deaths screaming their beloved school’s motto.” The four guys stare at each other in fear…..the Notre Dame guy says ” I’ll jump since Notre Dame has the best history of any school” , he then jumps and shouts……. “three cheeeeers for old Notre Daaaaaame.” Then he splats all over the ground. The Bama guy sees how brave the Notre Dame guy was , and says, ” I’ll jump because Bama is the best SEC school of all time”. He jumps and yells “Rooooooolllllllll Tiiiide” ….then splat! The Uga guy looks in horror, but definitely can’t be upstaged by the prior. So he looks at the Tech guy and says…”i’ll jump because the dawgs are the best team in the great state of Georgia”. He then looks over the edge down at the rugged rocks below..with legs shaking and trembling with fear…………………….and then the Tech guy pushes him off the cliff and yells out “TO HECK WITH GEORGIA”.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 18, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I know they don't teach advanced english at Tech, so I will help you out ... the word flatulence isn't in the automatic censure.  The moderators ain't sure what it is yet.



thanks for the English lesson, Einstein.

The word "censure" means a formal reprimand to a public official.

This website has a "censor."

Back to the classroom...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 18, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> You forgot to add 2009?



Keep counting them chickens hoss..... Will make it even sweeter if we pull the upset. I'd say this board will thin out for a few weeks


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 18, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> What did Paul Johnson's daughter say after having intercorse for the first time?
> 
> 
> Get off me daddy...you are squishing my cigarettes!!!



You're gonna make a couple of these guys jealous.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 18, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Salem High School, Conyers, GA.



Oh ok.  A buddy of mine went to Newton County.  Yall are around the same age, I just wondered if yall might have gone to school together.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 18, 2009)

chadair said:


> thanks Buddy
> 
> Brad and Adam, yall both are still wet behind the ears



'Preciate it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 18, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh ok.  A buddy of mine went to Newton County.  Yall are around the same age, I just wondered if yall might have gone to school together.



Newton is the next county over.  I know a few folks from NHS, but not a whole lot.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 18, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> you know Robin Trimble?  She's a BC major.  3rd or 4th year.



i dont think i do, its my second year, im sure ive seen her around the arch buildings at some point in time though


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 18, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Newton is the next county over.  I know a few folks from NHS, but not a whole lot.



I gotcha.  Yall are actually in the same line of work too.  Kind of weird.  He lives in Fayette County now and works for some outfit that is based in Alabama but has offices in Atlanta.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 18, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> i dont think i do, its my second year, im sure ive seen her around the arch buildings at some point in time though



little blonde sorority girl.  I'm an architect and she interned with us for a summer and loved it so much she changed her major to BC.


----------



## leadoff (Nov 18, 2009)

I doctored up some artwork for you Techies....feel free to enlarge it, print it out, frame it up and put in your living room.  I call it "CPJ Heading to the Varsity in ATL on a Sunday Evening"


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 18, 2009)

lol, nice Leadoff.  borderline sacriligious, but very funny, nonetheless.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 18, 2009)

leadoff said:


> I doctored up some artwork for you Techies....feel free to enlarge it, print it out, frame it up and put in your living room.  I call it "CPJ Heading to the Varsity in ATL on a Sunday Evening"



Jody and liljoey are gonna have that made into a stain glass windo for their PJ shrines.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Nov 18, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> No way this happened to a UGA grad, maybe a techie. Everyone knows only ugly women go to Yale.  You know the kind every techie nerd dreams of ... when the lights are out.



Yale women are the worst kind of ugly women: radically liberal ugly women that think they know everything that there is to know in the world.  Hillary Clinton, Janet Reno, Helen Thomas ugly.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 18, 2009)

yall would actually be real surprised if you were to take a walk around the tech campus. i know how the stereotype goes but theres a lot of decent girls walkin around now, the freshman class the past two years was right about 40% girls which is a big difference compared to what it was. i know it aint like walkin around athens but it aint as bad as most would guess.


----------



## leadoff (Nov 18, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> yall would actually be real surprised if you were to take a walk around the tech campus. i know how the stereotype goes but theres a lot of decent girls walkin around now, the freshman class the past two years was right about 40% girls which is a big difference compared to what it was. i know it aint like walkin around athens but it aint as bad as most would guess.



....and they all drive East on 316 or 78 on the weekends to visit their boyfriends.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 18, 2009)

So there were these three buddys that went to HS together.. they met in Atlanta during the tryouts for the Olympic games.. they decided to go to the event tryouts together.  One went to GaTech, one to Bama and one to UGA.  Upon reaching the gate the discovered that only athletes were being allowed in at that time. So upon hatching a plan they each dressed as an athlete in a chosen  event and tried to get into the stadium. The UGA student dressed in athletic attire and carried a big steel ball to the gate and stated "shot put" UGA. And was allowed to enter.  The next guy approached the gate in attire with a long spear and stated "javelin throw" UA and was allowed to enter.  The last guy from Tech walked up in blue jeans and a flannel shirt and wrapped in barb  wire... and stated "fencing" GaTech!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 18, 2009)

There were two more close friends that met after many years in Panama City Beach , Florida for vacation.  One from Ga Tech and one from UT.  They decided to meet at a small bar near the bay.  Upon reaching the bar early the GT guy sees a sign next door at a travel agency...." 3 day gulf cruise $20"!  Can't believe his eyes and after giving the agent $20... he is hit on the head and set adrift in a inner tube.  The UT friend arrives and see's the same sign...and again.... hit upon the head and set adrift just as his partner was.  After several hours of drifting they bump into each other and wake up. The UT guy says sarcastically.." I wonder if there is a dinner with this cruise"..... his friend from GaTech replies....." there wasn't last year"!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 18, 2009)

This thread is a lame excuse for old fashioned hate - on both sides. The "insert whatever college team here" jokes do not inspire the appropriate level of disdain I feel for the mutts and the primordial ooze that is uga. I would pull for Al-Qaeda if Osama (that's Bin Laden, not O'Bama) could get 10 chums to line up against them. They have been under achievers forever- considering the recruits they land and the amount of loot they have. They have owned the last several years but Chan is gone and so is Reggi,,,,,,,,,,,Ahh- I still can't say his name. So get ready for some tough times mutts, times are a changing. Class is dismissed.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 18, 2009)

doenightmare said:


> This thread is a lame excuse for old fashioned hate - on both sides. The "insert whatever college team here" jokes do not inspire the appropriate level of disdain I feel for the mutts and the primordial ooze that is uga. I would pull for Al-Qaeda if Osama (that's Bin Laden, not O'Bama) could get 10 chums to line up against them. They have been under achievers forever- considering the recruits they land and the amount of loot they have. They have owned the last several years but Chan is gone and so is Reggi,,,,,,,,,,,Ahh- I still can't say his name. So get ready for some tough times mutts, times are a changing. Class is dismissed.




Nice. Good to know you would pull for Al-Qaeda.....but wait, that's a given seeing as terrorists attend the Tech school.

Speaking of lame....


----------



## the r.o.c. (Nov 18, 2009)

hey lillyjo,  im really worried about you.  most of your topics include gays and hanging out in mens restrooms in athens.


----------



## leadoff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's another one I worked up for all the Techies....

I call it "CPJ Introduces his Triple Option"


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 18, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Nice. Good to know you would pull for Al-Qaeda.....but wait, that's a given seeing as terrorists attend the Tech school.
> 
> Speaking of lame....



man im a tech guy and i was thinking the same school, i said to myself, thats not too funny seeing as how terrorists actually go for tech...and no matter who terrorists(if they had a team as doenightmare stated) played, i wouldnt support them one bit, goes against most everything i believe in


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 18, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> man im a tech guy and i was thinking the same school, i said to myself, thats not too funny seeing as how terrorists actually go for tech...and no matter who terrorists(if they had a team as doenightmare stated) played, i wouldnt support them one bit, goes against most everything i believe in



very reasonable. for a Techie, you ain't half bad


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 18, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> very reasonable. for a Techie, you ain't half bad



i try to be reasonable when i can. you seem like a good guy too smoke, just might be a little colorblind, although they say colorblind people cant see red, so i guess that doesn't explain it.

all the jokes are in good fun, i bet most you uga guys aint half bad 6 days outta the week


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Nov 19, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> You forgot to add 2009?


REALLY? Or on purpose?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> thanks for the English lesson, Einstein.
> 
> The word "censure" means a formal reprimand to a public official.
> 
> ...



Brainiac, if you post the common slang for flatulence, you will get censured.  Perhaps you need a new source for definitions:

Definitions of *censure*:


harsh criticism or disapproval
reprimand: rebuke formally
You would be right sometimes, except for the fact that you are usually wrong.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Yale women are the worst kind of ugly women: radically liberal ugly women that think they know everything that there is to know in the world.  Hillary Clinton, Janet Reno, Helen Thomas ugly.



Thats right ... the perfect women for keeping a little male tech nerd in his place and working hard.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2009)

Well now, here we have you techie boys bragging about the academics at your school and low and behold, we learn why your football team is winning.

Atlanta:  Georgia tops Ga. Tech in football graduation rates.  Georgia Tech tied Texas for the LOWEST GRADUATION RATE OF ANY top 10 football team according to NCAA's latest report on academic success of student athletes.

Now I'm sorry, but that is just TOO FUNNY!  The boys on the football team get a pocket protector, but no degree.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 19, 2009)

the football team's graduation rate is nearly the same of the entire school, which is one of the lowest in the country.

when we said GT is hard to get through, we weren't whistling dixie.

and I and everyone else on the board knows you meant censor...  

Lawyers...


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> and I and everyone else on the board knows you meant censor...
> 
> Lawyers...



You up inside of me now to know what I meant.    Actually, I had just that word in a brief and when my program highlighted it, I looked at the definition.  Either word would have worked in the sentence.

Engineers.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm an architect, not an engineer.

Don't you have an "animal husbandry" case to go try?


----------



## chadair (Nov 19, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Don't you have an "animal husbandry" case to go try?


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm an architect, not an engineer.
> 
> Don't you have an "animal husbandry" case to go try?



He is not an Auburn man.

But I know a few guys that pretend to be architects and engineers that are Auburn men.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 19, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Jody and liljoey are gonna have that made into a stain glass windo for their PJ shrines.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> He is not an Auburn man.
> 
> But I know a few guys that pretend to be architects and engineers that are Auburn men.



6 partners of my firm, 4 Tech grads and 2 AU grads.  All good folks.  I will hand it to Auburn, they have a great Architecture Program.  2nd best in the Southeast.  

Some people may think I'm lying, but my buddy graduated from Law School at Bama 2 years ago and went to work for a small town Alabama law firm.  His first case was a dude that got caught having "relations" with a horse.  I wish I was lying, but I'm not.


----------



## chadair (Nov 19, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> His first case was a dude that got caught having "relations" with a horse.  I wish I was lying, but I'm not.



did they have the horse on recording sayin " nnneeeeeehhhh?

finish the story, who won???


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 19, 2009)

chadair said:


> did they have the horse on recording sayin " nnneeeeeehhhh?
> 
> finish the story, who won???



I think both of them got off.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Nov 19, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I think both of them got off.



"AH GEORGE.....NOT THE LIVESTOCK"


----------



## donluego (Nov 19, 2009)

there is some good stuff on here



Georgia (59)
1897 1898 1899 1900 1903 1910 1911 1912 1913 1926 1929 1930
1931 1933 1934 1936 1940 1941 1942 1945 1946 1948 1957 1958
1959 1960 1964 1965 1966 1967 1968 1971 1972 1973 1975 1976
1978 1979 1980 1981 1982 1983 1986 1987 1988 1991 1992 1993
1994 1995 1996 1997 2001 2002 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007

Georgia Tech (39)
1893 1904 1905 1906 1907 1909 1914 1916 1925 1927 1928 1935
1939 1943 1944 1947 1949 1950 1951 1952 1953 1954 1955 1956
1961 1962 1963 1969 1970 1974 1977 1984 1985 1989 1990 1998
1999 2000 2008


In all fairness, Tech has beat us 39 times. The sad thing about that is, 31 of them were before 1978 


that would also mean that 38 of them would be before 2008 - i believe my math is right on that can I get a UGA  grad to double check it


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 20, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm an architect, not an engineer.
> 
> Don't you have an "animal husbandry" case to go try?



Architect ... engineer ... same thing, just smaller scale. 

I sure do, I have an animal husbandry case to go watch.  It seems some tech fan is charged with unlawfully attempting to wed his dog and consummate the marriage.  Neither the dog nor the prosecutor thought it was funny.


----------



## leadoff (Nov 29, 2009)

Bump........

Can someone fill me in on what the final score was?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 29, 2009)

leadoff said:


> Bump........
> 
> Can someone fill me in on what the final score was?



UGA 30 Yech 24!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 29, 2009)

donluego said:


> there is some good stuff on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There, fixed it fer ya!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

The worst UGA team of this decade beats the best GT team of this decade. Gotta love it


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 29, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> The worst UGA team of this decade beats the best GT team of this decade. Gotta love it



Dang, can i make that post my Sig line?!?!  That is great!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang, can i make that post my Sig line?!?!  That is great!



Go for it brother


----------



## DSGB (Nov 29, 2009)

The Dawgs have as many wins this decade as Tech does my whole life


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 29, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> The worst UGA team of this decade beats the best GT team of this decade. Gotta love it


----------

